# corriente 208 '230v 3phase a que se refieren?



## Bradymiclos (Feb 16, 2012)

buen dia disculpen mi ignorancia en un variador de frecuencia dice input 208 230v 3phase osea trifasica existe corriente trifasica en estos rangos de voltage? 
yo tengo otro variador de otra marca al que estoy mirando en subasta dice igual 3phase imput 208 220v yo no tengo trifasica lo conectamos y funciono perfecto pero quiero saber existe trifasica en 220v?tenia entendido q la 220v es nonofasica ?


----------



## powerful (Feb 17, 2012)

si hay, par 220Vac como 110Vac,......si necesitas una fuente de potencia  de 12VDC recurres a transformadores trifásicos D/Y de 7Vac de fase aprox . Respecto a los variadores de frecuencia tambien existen los de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica.
¡Saludos!


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

powerful dijo:


> Respecto a los variadores de frecuencia tambien existen los de entrada monofásica y salida trifásica.
> ¡Saludos!



Como es eso? De donde saca las otras dos fases?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2012)

Ferchito dijo:


> Como es eso? De donde saca las otras dos fases?



Tanto en los variadores monofásicos o trifásicos la tensión de alimentación se rectifica y filtra para ser luego conmutada por IGBT´s o MOSFET´s que dan la/las tensiones de salida al motor.
Así que tranquilamente se puede conseguir una salida trifásica a partir de una entrada monofásica.


----------



## Bradymiclos (Feb 17, 2012)

pero mi pregutna es en los specs del variador dice voltage 208 230v 3phase? yo tengo otro variador y cuando vino decia igual las specs 3phase entrada y conecte a 220v y funciona bien.

ahora mi pregunta es porque dicen 208 230v 3phse de entrada existe trifasica en 208 230v?


----------



## powerful (Feb 17, 2012)

Bradymiclos si nos mandas la  marca y modelo de tus variadores te podemos responder tu actual inquietud con mayor precisión y darte mayores aportes sobre lo que quieres adquirir.
Ferchito como te explico Fogonazo,la monofásica la conviertes a continúa y generas tres señales sinusoidales desfasadas 120º entre sí,.....Además las señales varian desde unos cuantos Hz hasta 2 ó 3 veces la frecuencia de red;para 60Hz, pueden ir hasta 120Hz o 180Hz, se que hay de mayores frecuencias pero no he tenido la oportunidad de manipularlos,....los variadores tienen una relacion proporcional y directa entre la frecuencia y el Vac , si subimos la frecuencia sube automáticamente el  voltaje .
¡¡Saludos!!!


----------



## xavirom (Feb 17, 2012)

En paises con tensión monofásica de 120VCA, la tensión entre fases equivale al valor de la tensión entre fase-neutro multiplicado por raiz cuadrada de 3 (en realidad eso vale para cualquier tensión de un sistema trifásico), lo que da casi 208Vca, supongo que lo que te indica (208 a 230) es un rango de tensiones de entrada.


----------



## powerful (Feb 17, 2012)

Eso pensé xavirom, pero haciendo cálculos es como 220Vac +/-5%, no te parece muy poco margen de entrada , personalmente no lo compraría por eso le solicite mayor información a Bradymiclos.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 17, 2012)

208v es la tension entre fases de un sistema trifasico de 120Vac


----------



## Bradymiclos (Feb 18, 2012)

buscare el link para postearle el manual pero mi pregunta es 
porque en esos variadores hablan de 220v 3phase=trifasico existe trifasica en 220v? esa es mi pregunta


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2012)

Bradymiclos dijo:


> buscare el link para postearle el manual pero mi pregunta es
> porque en esos variadores hablan de 220v 3phase=trifasico existe trifasica en 220v? esa es mi pregunta



Si, existen, para mas datos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f37/mapa-voltajes-frecuencias-tipo-enchufes-mundo-20615/


----------



## Bradymiclos (Feb 19, 2012)

gracias fijate que yo traje otro variador y dice igual 3phase yo puse 1phase 220v y funciona perfecto


----------



## Alfadeko (Feb 19, 2012)

Yo trabajo bastante con variadores Omron (Yaskawa) y en su catálogo siempre han tenido variadores de 230 trifásicos y monofásicos. Incluso tienen trifásicos que también pueden funcionar como monofásicos, pero tienen que estar preparados para tal efecto. Su lo piensas bien, un rectificador triásico también puede rectificar monofásica. Sin embargo, aumenta el rizado, y lo que es peor, estás cargando toda la corriente que debería pasar por 6 diodos a 4. Por lo tanto, en un sistema no exigente puede no haber problema, perosi le das caña... 
El resto del variador creo que no debería verse afectado por el cambio.
Un saludo


----------

